# Cambridge 15th March



## Region3 (Feb 25, 2016)

I've got an appointment at the Titleist place in St. Ives on 15th March, early morning.

Is there anyone that fancies a game, either at St. Ives or somewhere nearby around mid-late morning? Seems a shame to have a day off work and not play golf.


----------



## philly169 (Feb 25, 2016)

If I wasn't working I would have taken you up on this.

St Ives isn't a bad track, very linksy. You've also got Brampton Park 15 minutes away which is my home course, think its normally clear on a Tuesday, unless its ladies day. Lakeside Lodge is also pretty close, it gets a bad rep but its not all bad.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2016)

I think I would be too far away Gary but I'm off that day


----------



## Break90 (Feb 25, 2016)

My place is not a million miles away, and I have a spare days holiday to use by the end of March.

can sign you in for 22.50


----------



## fundy (Feb 25, 2016)

Break90 said:



			My place is not a million miles away, and I have a spare days holiday to use by the end of March.

can sign you in for 22.50
		
Click to expand...

Gary take Break90 up on this offer!


----------



## Region3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Break90 said:



			My place is not a million miles away, and I have a spare days holiday to use by the end of March.

can sign you in for 22.50
		
Click to expand...

That sounds great if you don't mind blowing your last day's holiday on it. Thank you.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think I would be too far away Gary but I'm off that day
		
Click to expand...

Got to be worth a little extra mileage for such a nice course?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2016)

Threeball


----------



## fundy (Feb 25, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Got to be worth a little extra mileage for such a nice course?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely worth the hours trip across imo, shame Im still ages away from playing golf again


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Got to be worth a little extra mileage for such a nice course?
		
Click to expand...

Defiantly to play Gog Magog - it's a lovely course - best in the area by a fair distance


----------



## Break90 (Feb 25, 2016)

Can play a three ball on the Old Course or a four ball on the Wandlebury Coursethat day.

i can sign in up to 3, but as my guests I'll let you choose which course you want to play :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Defiantly to play Gog Magog - it's a lovely course - best in the area by a fair distance
		
Click to expand...

Are you in then Phil?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2016)

Break90 said:



			Can play a three ball on the Old Course or a four ball on the Wandlebury Coursethat day.

i can sign in up to 3, but as my guests I'll let you choose which course you want to play :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Happy with either as they are both cracking courses


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Are you in then Phil?
		
Click to expand...

If that's ok with Break I'm a yes :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Break90 said:



			Can play a three ball on the Old Course or a four ball on the Wandlebury Coursethat day.

i can sign in up to 3, but as my guests I'll let you choose which course you want to play :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I've not played either so I don't mind which.

Chances are someone else may be interested, which then makes the choice easy if we have 4


----------



## Region3 (Feb 25, 2016)

And thanks :thup:

In't forums brillyant.


----------



## fundy (Feb 25, 2016)

far more importantly Gary, what you going to be fitted for?


----------



## Break90 (Feb 25, 2016)

All good with me. 

What time's good for you Gary?


----------



## Region3 (Feb 25, 2016)

fundy said:



			far more importantly Gary, what you going to be fitted for?
		
Click to expand...

Wedges. Going to stop guessing bounce and grind options and let someone else choose for me. 

6 months ago I was happy with my bag and after this only 2 clubs will be the same :rofl:


----------



## Region3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Break90 said:



			All good with me. 

What time's good for you Gary?
		
Click to expand...

How does midday sound?

Gives me plenty of time for my fitting, travel and fill my belly. 

Could probably do a bit earlier or later if you prefer?


----------



## Break90 (Feb 25, 2016)

Region3 said:



			How does midday sound?

Gives me plenty of time for my fitting, travel and fill my belly. 

Could probably do a bit earlier or later if you prefer?
		
Click to expand...

Was thinking about lunch TBH, kitchen opens at 11. We can eat and then head out whenever we're ready.

There's nothing scheduled (currently) that day so should be pretty quiet by 1 o'clock


----------



## fundy (Feb 25, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Wedges. Going to stop guessing bounce and grind options and let someone else choose for me. 

6 months ago I was happy with my bag and after this only 2 clubs will be the same :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Good luck! Be interested to hear how the process goes

My new shiny wedges still sitting in the corner in their wrappers taunting me


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2016)

Break90 said:



			Was thinking about lunch TBH, kitchen opens at 11. We can eat and then head out whenever we're ready.

There's nothing scheduled (currently) that day so should be pretty quiet by 1 o'clock
		
Click to expand...

Al sounds good to me :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Break90 said:



			Was thinking about lunch TBH, kitchen opens at 11. We can eat and then head out whenever we're ready.

There's nothing scheduled (currently) that day so should be pretty quiet by 1 o'clock
		
Click to expand...

Perfect. :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Feb 25, 2016)

fundy said:



			Good luck! Be interested to hear how the process goes

My new shiny wedges still sitting in the corner in their wrappers taunting me 

Click to expand...

Must be awful, I feel for you.

Any timescale for your recovery?


----------



## fundy (Feb 26, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Must be awful, I feel for you.

Any timescale for your recovery?
		
Click to expand...

tentatively be back hitting balls in april be able to play fully in may if the rehab program works


----------



## Break90 (Feb 26, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Perfect. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No tee-time booking required on Tuesday's so lets see if anyone else wants to make up a 4.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 26, 2016)

Possible for me but I've not played a hole of golf since last autumn!


----------



## m10johnson (Feb 26, 2016)

I'd love to join you, but I'll be working sadly. 

Looking forward to playing the Gogs in the county open later this year. Have a good one chaps.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 26, 2016)

Let's do it! I will hit the range like mad for two weeks


----------



## Break90 (Feb 26, 2016)

Fourball on the Wandlebury it is then.

Meet for lunch at 1130 ish, tee-off whenever we're ready.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 26, 2016)

Great stuff, looking forward to it.

Thanks for hosting :thup:


----------



## Three (Feb 26, 2016)

That will be a cracking day around there if the weather is kind. 
Enjoy guys.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 27, 2016)

Break90 said:



			Fourball on the Wandlebury it is then.

Meet for lunch at 1130 ish, tee-off whenever we're ready.
		
Click to expand...

Who is in? This thread has more people saying they cant make it!

Will be a good day whatever and whoever turns out.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 27, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			Who is in? This thread has more people saying they cant make it!

Will be a good day whatever and whoever turns out.
		
Click to expand...

You, me, break90 and liverpoolphil.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 27, 2016)

Region3 said:



			You, me, break90 and liverpoolphil.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I was afraid you were going to say...


----------



## Break90 (Feb 28, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			That's what I was afraid you were going to say...
		
Click to expand...

Huh?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 28, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			That's what I was afraid you were going to say...
		
Click to expand...

Is there anything wrong with the line up ?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 28, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is there anything wrong with the line up ?
		
Click to expand...

Not a jot , im really looking forward to the round and meeting you guys actually. Will be a cracking day out.

I just forgot the  at the end of my post, sorry


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 28, 2016)

Bag is in the car and range tokens dug out from the desk... Hopefully I at least make contact with a few balls...


----------



## Break90 (Mar 10, 2016)

Phil, Gary, Scienceboy, can you PM me with your full names, home club and handicap please.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 10, 2016)

Break90 said:



			Phil, Gary, Scienceboy, can you PM me with your full names, home club and handicap please.
		
Click to expand...

Done.

Is there a vetting process?


----------



## Break90 (Mar 10, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Done.

Is there a vetting process? 

Click to expand...

Yes, you've passed :thup:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 10, 2016)

I might not pass however, as I am from Grimsby...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent :thup:


----------



## Break90 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks, see you all on Tuesday


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 15, 2016)

I've arrived! White top red sleeves, where is everyone?


----------



## Crow (Mar 15, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			I've arrived! White top red sleeves, where is everyone?
		
Click to expand...

Hope they weren't all hiding behind the car park until you'd gone.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 15, 2016)

Cheers for the game guys - throughly enjoyed it and good honourable half. Course is very good nick


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 15, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cheers for the game guys - throughly enjoyed it and good honourable half. Course is very good nick
		
Click to expand...

Second that, great day out and some even better golf to watch!


----------



## Break90 (Mar 15, 2016)

Was good to watch Phil and particularly (my partner) Gary play some very good golf.

Glad you enjoyed the course


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 15, 2016)

Break90 said:



			Was good to watch Phil and particularly (my partner) Gary play some very good golf.

Glad you enjoyed the course
		
Click to expand...

Thank you once again for the Invite Stuart - it was a pleasure playing today.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 15, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			Second that, great day out and some even better golf to watch!
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Thank you once again for the Invite Stuart - it was a pleasure playing today.
		
Click to expand...

Thirded :thup:

Thanks for hosting Stuart, and all 3 of you for a very entertaining round. Golf is great, golf on a workday is better, but golf on a workday with great company having a laugh is priceless.

"Well jel" of the condition of the course, especially nice to not walk of the course looking like a tough mudder competitor!

Will post my (unbelievable) score on the 'played today' thread.


----------

